# Photography from my latest Herping trip



## PythonOwner25 (Jan 13, 2012)

Here are some of my best photos from my latest Herping trip  Enjoy... and hope you all like my photography  photos are of Gippsland water dragons, a Red bellied black snake, a black rock skink and a lace monitor.


----------



## AUSHERP (Jan 13, 2012)

black rock skink is excellent and i love the colour on that gippy!


----------



## branca (Jan 14, 2012)

where abouts did ya go mate?


----------



## thals (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice shots, really captured the colours on that gwd beautifully well done!


----------



## saratoga (Jan 14, 2012)

I recognise those dragons and the rock skink; it's a great little spot to spend a couple of hours watching the animals. Have got some video from there that I will have to get around to putting together sometime


----------



## moloch05 (Jan 15, 2012)

Very nice. I especially like the first shot of the water dragon ... lovely colours.

Regards,
David


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jan 15, 2012)

went to Mallacoota, East Gippsland Victoria


----------

